# 4 cách vệ sinh ghế xoay đảm bảo ghế mới, dùng lâu



## nusy (31/10/18)

Vệ sinh ghế xoay không đúng cách sẽ khiến cho chiếc ghế đắt tiền trở thành đồ bỏ đi. Vì thế khi vệ sinh loại ghế này cần lưu ý nhiều điều quan trọng.

*Mẹo vệ sinh ghế xoay bằng nỉ*
Nếu ghế xoay bằng nỉ có bám lại những vết bẩn bằng bút vẽ thì bạn dùng cách như sau:

Bạn chỉ cần nhỏ vài giọt cồn lên vết bẩn, sau một vài phút thì dùng giấy mềm để thấm toàn bộ phần mực chuyển sang tờ giấy thấm. Nếu như cẩn thận hơn thì bạn có thể đem tấm bọc ghế đó đi giặt đảm bảo vết bẩn hoàn toàn sạch.




_Áp dụng những cách đơn giản này sẽ làm sạch ghế xoay của bạn (Ảnh minh họa)_​Thêm một cách khác đó chính là dùng dung dịch xịt tẩy để làm sạch xe hơi cũng là một trong những gợi ý hay.

*Mẹo làm sạch vết bẩn và mùi bám trên ghế xoay nhựa*
So với các chất liệu như da, nỉ, lưới, inox… ghế xoay bằng chất liệu nhựa khó làm sạch hơn. Tuy nhiên bạn có thể áp dụng một số mẹo dưới đây cho chiếc ghế ngồi của mình:

*Rửa ghế xoay với giấm*
Sau khi rửa ghế nhựa với nước ấm và nước rửa bát, hãy rửa bằng giấm và rửa lại bằng nước lã và nước rửa bát một lần nữa.

*Dùng baking soda để làm sạch vết bẩn trên ghế xoay nhựa*
Chúng ta đã quá quen với khả năng làm sạch của baking soda, trong đó có loại bỏ vết bẩn và mùi cho đồ nhựa. Chỉ cần đổ một ít nước ấm và một ít bột baking soda rồi chà xát bên trong và xung quanh bề mặt ghế nhựa. Sau đó để yên chúng một ngày rồi rửa lại sạch sẽ. Cứ làm như vậy cho đến khi mặt ghế sạch hẳn vết bẩn.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

